

App developers guide to eBook DRM - mkdir_home

Hi HN,
I have been googling around for a while, but it is proving notoriously difficult to get results.<p>I am working on designing an ebook reader, this reader will be cross platform including everything from computers to tablets (andriod and iOS).<p>A major concern here is DRM which limits which devices the user can use to read their ebook.<p>Does anybody know where I can find a developers guide to dealing with ebook DRM restrictions - particularly when designing an app that is aimed to be functional across multiple platforms.<p>Thanks for your help!
======
webmaven
What do you mean by 'dealing with'?

Legally opening the ebook for the user to read (probably requires a deal with
each DRM vendor), or cracking/stripping off the DRM entirely?

